
Initial release of IdeaSpace – Open source CMS for the virtual reality web - chriscar
https://www.ideaspacevr.org
======
griffinmb
A virtual reality web is something I've been thinking about a lot lately. As
in, how do we make the 'Metaverse' a reality. In particular, I've been
thinking about how to best handle distributed identity/look. It's definitely
an interesting problem, and it's cool to see tools like this already being
built.

~~~
tudorw
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VRML](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VRML) :)

~~~
corysama
[https://aframe.io/](https://aframe.io/)

[https://hacks.mozilla.org/2016/03/build-the-virtual-
reality-...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2016/03/build-the-virtual-reality-web-
with-a-frame/)

------
educar
What makes this different from any other CMS? Tightly VR integrated? If so,
what exactly does that mean?

The example shows some revolving globe. I am not sure what to make out of it.

~~~
chriscar
IdeaSpace uses A-Frame for the definition of WebVR themes. Themes are
templates which are used when you create a new VR Space. A VR Space is like a
blog post, but can be viewed in Google Cardboard or the Oculus Rift. You can
upload images, write text, (more content types will be implemented) for a
specific space. So you can change the content of a VR space dynamically.

------
VitoVan
Here is the demo: [https://www.ideaspacevr.org/themes/web-vr-photo-sphere-
viewe...](https://www.ideaspacevr.org/themes/web-vr-photo-sphere-viewer-
navigation-menu)

------
Animats
How do you navigate? You've looked at one spherical picture. Then what do you
do to look at something else?

~~~
chriscar
In Google Cardboard v2 you have to press the button. In Oculus Rift (or on
desktop) you have to press space bar for viewing the navigation menu.

